# DIN A4 Plakat



## Precog (27. April 2003)

hi

ich will ein plakat in DIN A4 Größe machen...
frage: wie muss ich ps einstellen, dass ich din a4 größe bekomme?
wenn ich 300dpi einstelle ist es viel größer...
und womit macht man normalerweise plakate (print)?
mit illustrator? freehand?

das problem ist, dass ich mich mit den progs nich so gut auskenne wie mit ps...

s a l v e
victork


----------



## Locke (27. April 2003)

Hi,

Datei -> Neu
Breite: 21cm
Höhe: 29 cm
Auflösung: 300

Fertig!


----------



## Hercules (27. April 2003)

Mit Illustrtator 
Freehand
InDesign
Pagemaker usw

Natürlich die Pixelsachen mit PS --> das dann ins Vektorprogi importieren...


----------



## Comander_Keen (27. April 2003)

In PS ist diese Größe sogar voreingestellt. Du kannst sie bei den Einstellungen für ein neues Dokument aufrufen. 


greetz 3k!


----------



## caesar (28. April 2003)

voreinstellung a4 erst ab ps7!!!

format a4: 210x297mm (300dpi)

/caesar_


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2003)

Hi,

zum Thema voreingestellte Dokumentformate:

Zumindest bei Photoshop 7 kann man selbst eigene Dokumentformate "voreinstellen", indem man im Ordner "Adobe/Photoshop 7.0/Vorgaben" die Datei "Neue Dokumentformate.txt" mit einem Texteditor öffnet und dort eigene Dokumentdefinitionen einträgt.

Danach Photoshop neu starten und schon stehen die selbst erstellten Dokumentformate unter "Datei/Neu/Voreinstellungsgrößen" in der Listbox zur Verfügung. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Precog (28. April 2003)

jo, ich hab in ps7 die a4 voreinstellung genommen,
doch die ist riesig groß.
wenn ich z.B. einen screenshot ( 1152x864 ) ist der vielleicht 1/5 von dem blatt

da kann doch was nicht stimmen?


----------



## Precog (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hercules _
> *Mit Illustrtator
> Freehand
> InDesign
> ...



welches ist denn "das beste" von diesen progs?

thx


----------



## pixelforce (28. April 2003)

Für ein "normales" Plakat ist am besten Freehand. Die Bilder bearbeitest du dann schön in Photoshop und importierst diese dann in Freehand. 
Sollte dein Plakat mehr Text haben, empfehle ich dir auf jeden fall QuarkXPress. Das ist dann ein "richtiges" Layoutprogramm.


----------



## Precog (28. April 2003)

thx schonmal.
gibt es denn nen großen unterschied zwischen
freehand und illustrator?


----------



## Hercules (28. April 2003)

Ich würde ehrlichgesagt Illustrator als Vektorprogramm nehmen! 
Gut darüber lässt sich jetzt streiten ob illu oder freehand besser ist... aber ich zähle trotzdem auf adobe, weil wenn du dich in ps auskennst, brauchst du dich in illu nichtmeher groß0 einarbeiten...

Äm hallo aber bitte... wenn du dir jetzt ein Layoutprogi anschaffst, dann aber bitte InDesign -- das ist absolut das beste!!! Quark hat sich ´halt so eingebürgert, weils das Einzige aufm M;arkt war.. Aber InDesign ist einfach besser


----------



## Hercules (28. April 2003)

Na klar uist die viel zu groß.
die ist ja auch auf 300ppi eingestellt...
und dein monitor hat sowas um die 72ppi ...

Les einfach mal den thread im ps tut board "die ideale Azflösung"


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von victork _
> *jo, ich hab in ps7 die a4 voreinstellung genommen,
> doch die ist riesig groß.
> wenn ich z.B. einen screenshot ( 1152x864 ) ist der vielleicht 1/5 von dem blatt
> ...



das könnte daran liegen das dein screenshot eventuell 1152x864 *pixel* groß ist.

1 cm = 28 pixel (glaub ich ...)


----------



## PEZ (29. April 2003)

ich find das toll wie pauschal über die qualität von programmen geurteilt wird... meines wissens hat in-design noch einige mängel in der druckvorstufe.. also da würd ich echt lieber nochmal in der "page" oder so nachlesen welches da im moment gerade besser ist... 

ausserdem würde ich mich bei der druckerei erkundigen mit wieviel dpi du das anlegen sollst (wenn´s denn gedruckt werden soll) denn im grunde reicht ne niedrigere dpi zahl meistens völlig aus...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. April 2003)

Hi PEZ,

wenn du schon diese (nicht uninteressante) Diskussion aufmachst, dann aber bitte so, dass da auch praktischer Nutzen bei rumkommt.

Und das klappt nur, wenn man überlegt, was der Betreffende überhaupt für ein Budget für Software hat UND wenn man weiß, was die Druckerei seines Vertrauens überhaupt für Dateiformate akzeptiert.

Ich kann mir übrigens nicht vorstellen, dass du in der Page ein ultimatives und abschließendes Urteil finden wirst zu der Frage Quark oder InDesign. Hängt ja schließlich nicht unwesentlich von der Art der zu erstellenden Dokumente und dem angestrebten Workflow ab. Mir ist auch momentan nicht ganz klar, wo die von dir genannten Mängel in der Druckvorstufe liegen sollen. Der allgemein immer populärer werdende PDF-Workflow ist (meines Wissens) sogar bei InDesign besser gelöst. Aber Alles in Allem wirds wohl mittlerweile ein gut Stück Geschmackssache sein. InDesign ist nicht halb so störrisch, wie es Pagemaker war/ist. 

BTW: Für ein "Plakat" in DIN/A4 halte ich Quark UND InDesign für etwas überdimensioniert, meinst du nicht auch? Und rund 35MB für ne CMYK-TIFF (300dpi A4 plus Beschnittzugabe) ... was ist daran "groß"? Das ist doch eine absolut handliche Dateigröße. Im Zweifel kann er ja mit Illustrator noch ein wenig Schrift auf sein Bildchen montieren. Fertig.
Den Illu gibts für 199 Euro, InDesign für rund 1300 Euro, Quark XPress liegt bei 2300 Euro. Also meine Entscheidung in dem Falle wüsste ich aber haargenau. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## PEZ (29. April 2003)

hui da hab ich aber was angestellt *G* .. aber okay ich erklär mich nochmal etwas genauer..

natürlich kannst du 300 dpi nehmen du kannst auch 500 dpi nehmen oder 1000 dpi aber was nützen die höchsten dpi zahlen wenn der drucker sie am ende doch nur runterrechnet...es kommt doch auch auf das druckraster an oder?... deswegen lieber fragen. der drucker sagts dann.. (war mehr allgemein gedacht... das nächste plakat kommt bestimmt..und dann vielleicht DinA0?)

auch bei den dateiformaten sprichst du mir aus der seele..wie gesagt wollte darauf hinweisen, dass er sich mit der druckerei kurzschliessen soll. (wegen: beschnitt, format, papier, farben/sonderfarben, dpi-zahlen, kosten etc.)

ich wollte eigentlich keine quark vs. in-design diskussion vom zaun brechen.(das find ich persönlich genau so lästig wie die alte diskussion pc vs. mac) ich halte die beiden programme auch für felhl am platz bei einem DinA4 plakat... (die idee kam nicht von mir..) aber wenn sich jemand programme kaufen will.. sollte er sich vorher genauer darüber informieren... vor allem weil programme wie quark x-press ja nicht besonders günstig sind... (aber vielleicht ist das ja auch selbstverständlich.. ich wollts nur nochmal sagen. damit victork nicht einfach illustrator kauft ohne sich vorher selbst schlau gemacht zu haben... wo man sich da am besten informiert kannst du ja vielleicht sagen.. mir ist nur die "page" eingefallen.. vielleicht auch einfach mal ne trial version testen oder so.. keine ahnung..)
freehand ist jetzt leider unter den tisch gefallen bei deiner preisliste... (ich hoffe das er das programm auch nicht nur für diesen einen auftrag braucht/kauft, deswegen informieren...unzwar gründlich...)


----------



## Hercules (29. April 2003)

Nein stimmt überhaupt nicht... er kann nicht einfach so mal ne datei in 1000 oder meinetwegen 72ppi für ein a4 plakat machen!!!

Um das zu entscheiden was für eine auflösung man nimmt spielen einige faktoren eine rolle: das Papier

der effekt das plakates
soll es die bilder besonders prezise darstellen? da spielt natürlich wieder das Papier eine rolle... und und und


----------



## PEZ (29. April 2003)

ich hab geschrieben:
aber was nützen die höchsten dpi zahlen wenn der drucker sie am ende doch nur runterrechnet 
und
...es kommt doch auch auf das druckraster an oder?... deswegen lieber fragen. der drucker sagts dann..
damit ist gemeint:
aber was nützen die höchsten dpi zahlen wenn der drucker sie am ende doch nur runterrechnet 
und
...es kommt doch auch auf das druckraster an oder?... deswegen lieber fragen. der drucker sagts dann..

(von 72dpi war nie die rede)

zusammenfassend:
wenn victork denn überhaupt mit ner druckerei zusammen arbeiten sollte... sollte er sich mit dieser absprechen... 
unzwar wegen:
preis 
papier 
auflösung 
beschnitt
und halt alles was er zum thema druck wissen will...


----------



## Precog (29. April 2003)

ich will das nich drucken...
es ist bloß ein wettbewerb und das "plakat" soll din a4 größe haben....
wenn ich aber in ps a4 mach und 1000 dpi is das natürlich viel größer als 20 dpi..
ich brauch aber ne echte din a4 größe.
kann man das auch in pixeln machen?
wie groß is son din a4 blatt in px?

salve
victork


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. April 2003)

Das hängt von der Auflösung ab.

Bei 300dpi (übliche Auflösung von Pixelgrafik für Print) sind es genau 3508 x 2480 Pixel

Höhe(Pixel) = 29,7cm/2,54cm*300dpi = 3508
Breite(Pixel) = 21cm/2,54cm*300dpi = 2480

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## PEZ (1. Mai 2003)

bzw...*G* 1cm = 28pixel *lol* 
das find ich schon verblüffend irgendwie (genial einfach..und genial falsch) wollte das nur anmerken .. dass sich das besser niemand merkt *G*


----------



## Fey (1. Mai 2003)

Hi Victor,

eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt worden. Allerdings wollte ich noch auf eine "Funktion" in Photoshop hinweisen:

Ansicht / Ausgabegröße

Klick mal drauf...so würde Dein Pic aus'm Drucker rauskommen.

Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## PEZ (2. Mai 2003)

@fey
nettes hilfsmittel von photoshop... aber leider auch nicht wirklich richtig was du da sagst... stell mal deine auflösung vom monitor auf 640 x 480 um .. du wirst dich wundern wie gross dein drucker auf einmal drucken kann *G*

oder arbeite mal an nem 15 zoll monitor...hoppla ist das aufeinmal klein...


----------



## Precog (2. Mai 2003)

also ist das richtig so,
das ich in ps das ganze din a4 blatt nur sehe,
wenn ich auf 20% ansicht bin?
ich habe ne auflösung von ich glaube 1152 x 864...

salve


----------



## Fey (2. Mai 2003)

HI victork,

das kann durchaus hinhauen.  Ums nochmal kurz zu Erläutern, vielleicht hilft es dem Verständis ja. 

dpi = dots per inch,
1 dot ist das gleiche wie ein pixel,
1 inch = 2,54 cm

Bei einer Auflösung von 300 dpi hast Du also mehr Pixel auf einem cm als bei einer Auflösung von 72 dpi. Und genau aus diesem Grund sieht Dein A4 Plakat sooooo riesig aus, obwohl es das eigentlich gar nicht ist. 

@PEZ:
So genau habe ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet, ein Kollege hatte es mir mal vor über einem Jahr gezeigt, weil ich mich als gewundert habe, warum beim 72 dpi Bild als so klein aus dem Drucker kommt.  Seitdem ist war es eine nette Hilfe um mal zu überprüfen...mehr nicht. 

Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## Hercules (2. Mai 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials76624.html 

einfach mal durchlesen, dann erklärt sdich alles von selbst


----------



## Precog (2. Mai 2003)

thx.

also passt mein plakat beim drucken auch auf ein DIN A4 blatt.
auch wenn es am pc so riesig aussieht.
hab ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden?

salve


----------



## PEZ (2. Mai 2003)

es gibt wie so oft mehrere möglichkeiten dies zu überprüfen @victork
1. rechte maustase auf bildleiste oder menüleiste "bild" 
--> bildgrösse: hier steht wie gross dein ding aus dem drucker kommt... 
2. drucken mit vorschau... seite einrichten auf DinA4 wenns drauf passt ist alles super....
3. einfach ausdrucken und gucken *G* ich frag mich, ob du nur ein blatt papier hast? ich mein bevor ich sowas in nem forum frag..probier ich es doch einfach aus... geht meistens schneller... 

gruss PEZ


----------

